# "Our" blue ***



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Have noticed a blue *** keep hanging around the nest box on our drive a lot for the last few days, so tried to get a couple of pics this afternoon of it.







Really surprised at the interest in the box as it's not that high off the ground on a wall. It did used to be fixed to some trellis higher up but it nearly fell off earlier in the year so I moved it before it fell onto one of the cars.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice **** Natalie...

:thumb:


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

one *** or a pair natalie :thumb:


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> Nice **** Natalie...
> 
> :thumb:


I nearly called the thread My ****, wonder how many hits it would've got 



suspal said:


> one *** or a pair natalie :thumb:


Hopefully a pair


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Natalie said:


> I nearly called the thread My ****, wonder how many hits it would've got
> 
> Hopefully a pair


millions :lol:


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Nice pics.

Was hoping for something slightly different, but hey ho....:lol:


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

neilos said:


> Was hoping for something slightly different, but hey ho....:lol:


Well it has been unseasonably cold for May :lol:


----------



## Simply Clean (Aug 20, 2011)

Nice ****:thumb::lol:


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

Can't wait to tell the wife I have looking at Natalie's **** ..... nice pics :thumb:


----------



## the_pope (Oct 20, 2012)

Saw a couple of **** fighting the other day. Must be that time of year...


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

dent went said:


> Saw a couple of **** fighting the other day. Must be that time of year...


No, that was just the latest "what wax for a blue car" thread on here...

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

When i saw the heading i thought , that's funny i thought the temp had risen last week, nice *** you got Natalie but i see you are sharing it by your thread heading?, looks a bit feisty though.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Derekh929 said:


> When i saw the heading i thought , that's funny i thought the temp had risen last week, nice *** you got Natalie but i see you are sharing it by your thread heading?, looks a bit feisty though.


If I'm going to convince the OH to buy some food I've got to make out its both of ours lol


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Natalie said:


> If I'm going to convince the OH to buy some food I've got to make out its both of ours lol


I'd like to be a fly on the wall in your house when you ask him.

"I need some food for my ****"......


----------



## the_pope (Oct 20, 2012)

The Cueball said:


> No, that was just the latest "what wax for a blue car" thread on here...
> 
> :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


Did think someone was going to say 'the sun brings out the Boob tubes'


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

That's strange,, i see a nice pair of **** at lunchtime


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Did they come out today Natalie, need up date on your ****


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

We've got them nesting on our patio. The **** are feeding the chicks in the nest so Ive bought a sack of live meal worms for them which Ive put on the nearby bird table.



















Its nice for me and my little boy to be able to watch them from the living room. Heres the view from my armchair showing the nestbox and the bird table..










And the parents taking the worms to the nest..










Think I'll try and install a camera in the nest box for next year.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Natalie said:


> Well it has been unseasonably cold for May :lol:


All the better for making them stand out in the pix


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Urgh live meal worms, I'm struggling with the dried ones lol

Love the pic of them flying into the nest LF 

No sightings today  Did see them yesterday though.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

You could always dip them in chocolate (meal worms that is). Now im at it....:wall:

Or if you dont like them wriggling, you could always stun them by tapping them on their heads with a toffee hammer


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Neil has spotted them today 



LeadFarmer said:


> You could always dip them in chocolate (meal worms that is). Now im at it....:wall:
> 
> Or if you dont like them wriggling, you could always stun them by tapping them on their heads with a toffee hammer


:lol: :lol:


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Loving the tags on this


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

NickTB said:


> Loving the tags on this


I wouldn't expect anything less from here :lol:


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

You'll be glad of this warmer weather Natalie, it'll help to reduce the "blueness"


----------

